# Confirm im correct in 1040 entries



## Kph100 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ok, quick summary wife is a USC living in UK with me a UKC and filing in last 3 years forms for Streamline Procedure to get taxes upto date.

I have found downloadable form for years 2075, 2016, 2017 so set to go !

She is filing Married filing separately.

I have some questions re the 1040 !

1. In filing status 3. I know she puts NRA as in non resident alien but does she put my name against NRA ?

2. I assume she ticks 6a for herself and 6d becomes 1

3. Her salary is say $30,000 so this goes line 7, no other income and completing form 2555-EZ line 21 on 1040 shows -$30,000 and therefore line 22 becomes zero, no AGI so 37 becomes zero. correct so far ?

4. Do we put $6,300 in box 40 as standard deduction, and $4000 in line 42. If so subtracting line 40 ($6300) from line 38 does this become -$6300 or zero
Appears line 56 will always be zero in this circumstances so do we just not fill in Tax and credits as claimimg Foreign income exclusion ?

5. If we dont complete the deductions etc all the totals on page 2 will be zero, which is right as no tax owed due to FIE just confused if that -6300 should be applied. ?

Hope that makes sense, her situation is basic but just want to fill the forms in correctly,
shall be submitting the 2555ez, part 3 schedule B, 14653, and 8965

thnak you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You're doing great!



Kph100 said:


> 1. In filing status 3. I know she puts NRA as in non resident alien but does she put my name against NRA


Up to you. I've always put NRA in both the space for Spouse's name and for spouse's SSN. Never had a complaint. (But full disclosure - when filing the current year's tax return, it will mean you can't file electronically. Not a problem for the Streamlined Compliance back filings, since those must be done on paper.)



> 2. I assume she ticks 6a for herself and 6d becomes 1


Correct



> 3. Her salary is say $30,000 so this goes line 7, no other income and completing form 2555-EZ line 21 on 1040 shows -$30,000 and therefore line 22 becomes zero, no AGI so 37 becomes zero. correct so far ?


Right.



> 4. Do we put $6,300 in box 40 as standard deduction, and $4000 in line 42. If so subtracting line 40 ($6300) from line 38 does this become -$6300 or zero
> Appears line 56 will always be zero in this circumstances so do we just not fill in Tax and credits as claimimg Foreign income exclusion ?


Right again. Line 38 becomes -$6300 (or, to be consistent with how you subtract her excluded income, put the figure in parentheses - not a big deal however you choose to indicate a negative amount).



> 5. If we dont complete the deductions etc all the totals on page 2 will be zero, which is right as no tax owed due to FIE just confused if that -6300 should be applied. ?


You can't really apply the -6300 anywhere. Just leave it as the negative number (to prove a point, perhaps?).



> Hope that makes sense, her situation is basic but just want to fill the forms in correctly,
> shall be submitting the 2555ez, part 3 schedule B, 14653, and 8965


That should do it! Congrats - I think you've "got it."
Cheers,
Bev


----------

